# Rosie... Nipples .... Worried now



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Can someone tell if is anything to be concerned about, cos I think it is.. But I am a worrier 

Bottom two are not being used by the kits , red and hard and full, warm to the touch now 

Pic


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Looks and sounds like when Hattie had mastitis, get her seen quickly as it escalates really fast.
Hattie was put on ab's and was fine from then on, I had her on Clav at the first signs which isn't strong enough so I had to take her to the vets instead.

Hattie fed her kittens through it all, aside from a few hours the first day symptoms appeared, my mentor had a girl who didn't stop feeding for even a moment. Wonderful girls, I'm sure it's very painful for them.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> Looks and sounds like when Hattie had mastitis, get her seen quickly as it escalates really fast.
> Hattie was put on ab's and was fine from then on, I had her on Clav at the first signs which isn't strong enough so I had to take her to the vets instead.
> 
> Hattie fed her kittens through it all, aside from a few hours the first day symptoms appeared, my mentor had a girl who didn't stop feeding for even a moment. Wonderful girls, I'm sure it's very painful for them.


I have spoken to the vet this evening she is not over worried but wants to see her ... Lucky kits are not using them and she is feeding fine ... So we are going in the morning


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Deffo mastitis and deffo needs seeing to as soon as possible as the skin can actually slough off if it gets really bad!!!!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Knew something was not right ... Only milk coming from them .. First thing we will be there


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

If you use a very warm damp flannel for now this may relieve some of the pain for her until the vets in the morning.


----------



## cat burglar (Jun 9, 2013)

I can personally testify (from a human's perspective, so will be the same for all mammals) that mastitis is very painful indeed  Antibiotics and a large dose of perseverance helped me continue through it 

Hope Rosie will feel better after her trip to the vets tomorrow.

P.S. Rosie's babies are absolutely adorable (saw their pics on your other thread) :001_wub:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

if it is mastitis im sure midwife told me best thing for it was for the baby to suckle more on that bad boob,what it could be is just cause the milk has not been drained it is backing up whick will clog the milk ducts up.

You will have to get on them rach for a lil suckle drain them for her


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

The kittens can get ill, vomiting and diarrhea from nursing on the infected nipples


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Yeah infected glands is not good for babies ... She is not herself bless her .. Although she is feeding kits every hour .. Yes I have been with her all night .. 

Not eaten overnight, had to hand feed this morning just to get something down her ...


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor girl, Hattie hid herself under the bed and also wouldn't eat at all. All turned around within a few hours as I had ab's on hand.

Hopefully she comes round after the vet visit, at least she's still feeding, good girl.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> Poor girl, Hattie hid herself under the bed and also wouldn't eat at all. All turned around within a few hours as I had ab's on hand.
> 
> Hopefully she comes round after the vet visit, at least she's still feeding, good girl.


She has amazed me to be honest .. Three breach and sore nips and she still go back every hour to feed and clean ... She is not a stay at home mum, but one squeak and she is there ... Still not grasp how to get hold of the kit when one wonders off but she does it in her own little way , early days ..

Kits putting on super weights at the min surprising as she has three kits wanting the same nip .. She does get Mardy with them, funny to watch

Am proud of her to say the least


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hope the vet visit goes well today for Rosie. xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> The kittens can get ill, vomiting and diarrhea from nursing on the infected nipples





Cosmills said:


> Yeah infected glands is not good for babies ... She is not herself bless her .. Although she is feeding kits every hour .. Yes I have been with her all night ..
> 
> Not eaten overnight, had to hand feed this morning just to get something down her ...


im not sure why its any different to human babys but I do know in humans they say do not stop feeding from the said breast as it will make it worse see the link.

Mastitis - BabyCentre


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Hope the vet visit goes well today for Rosie. xx


Thanks hunni... Xxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

poor rosie. hope the vet visit gets her sorted very quickly


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> im not sure why its any different to human babys but I do know in humans they say do not stop feeding from the said breast as it will make it worse see the link.
> 
> Mastitis - BabyCentre


Due to the bacteria in the gland ... Kits don't want to know them anyway ... They will have there own... Until dodger comes along ... I laugh about it now but if only I hadn't found the two nipples lol


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

How was the visit to the vet?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Due to the bacteria in the gland ... Kits don't want to know them anyway ... They will have there own... Until dodger comes along ... I laugh about it now but if only I hadn't found the two nipples lol


yes im just not sure why they say to still feed human babys as there would be bacteria in the gland there too.So whats the difference with kittens.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

pipje said:


> How was the visit to the vet?


Not been yet ... Not lookin forward to taking them all ... Don't open til 9


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

found a link for cats and I see there are 2 lots of view on allowing to feed or not.

Mastitis In Cats | Cat Health Collection


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Ok... Sorry had to dash ..

Back from vets.. Temp 103 ... Early state of mastitis 

AB shot given and tablets given to start Saturday .. Back Monday ... Head vet wants to see her again .. She was brill didn't bat a eye lid... Had a cuddle for MR Cooper, think its he Scottish voice lol 

Cold compresses to take the heat away, if needed ....


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Hopefully she improves quickly now she's had the ab's


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Fingers crossed they start to go down poor girl!!! She sounds like a fab mum!!


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

So pleased that all went well at the vets and Rosie is getting her antibiotics - bloody nerve wracking this breeding malarky. Hope you both manage to get some well earned rest today x


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

wicket said:


> So pleased that all went well at the vets and Rosie is getting her antibiotics - bloody nerve wracking this breeding malarky. Hope you both manage to get some well earned rest today x


I need it to be honest ... Am knacked .. Not really eaten in days and awake every hour with Rosie ... :rolleyes. Hopefully she should start to feel better within the next few hours and start eating like a horse ..

It's a learning curve and the saving grace is I know now wot to expect next year with her and the others ... That's me done for this year lol


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> I need it to be honest ... Am knacked .. Not really eaten in days and awake every hour with Rosie ... :rolleyes. Hopefully she should start to feel better within the next few hours and start eating like a horse ..
> 
> It's a learning curve and the saving grace is I know now wot to expect next year with her and the others ... That's me done for this year lol


Just one lot for me too this year - I find its a great way to loose weight - you worry until they are born safely, worry that they are feeding properly, then its weaning and then worry you have picked the right homes - 3 months of worry usually equates to at least 10lbs in weight for me lol then I can stuff my face at Christmas !


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Fingers crossed they start to go down poor girl!!! She sounds like a fab mum!!


She bring tears to my eyes , she is that good .. I am bursting with proudness .. Due to her breeding and upbringing

Am very lucky, all of my breeding cats have temperaments to die for


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

wicket said:


> Just one lot for me too this year - I find its a great way to loose weight - you worry until they are born safely, worry that they are feeding properly, then its weaning and then worry you have picked the right homes - 3 months of worry usually equates to at least 10lbs in weight for me lol then I can stuff my face at Christmas !


I could do with it , I put a pair of jeans on this morning ... Yes I got dressed , there were not as tight ... Yay... Am sure I will get my jammy dodger intake soon lol

God why do we do it ... But do I regret it ,, nah...


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

wicket said:


> Just one lot for me too this year - I find its a great way to loose weight - you worry until they are born safely, worry that they are feeding properly, then its weaning and then worry you have picked the right homes - 3 months of worry usually equates to at least 10lbs in weight for me lol then I can stuff my face at Christmas !


Sorry I am being so rude ..... How are mum and fluffs x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wicket said:


> So pleased that all went well at the vets and Rosie is getting her antibiotics - bloody nerve wracking this breeding malarky. Hope you both manage to get some well earned rest today x


_how are your babies, are they all feeding ok.
cosmills im glad you got her to the vet and got her sorted with the ab,s. hope she starts to improve soon.xxxx_


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> Sorry I am being so rude ..... How are mum and fluffs x


Jammy dodgers are my favourite, I hide them from they kids they are MINE !!

Mum and kitties doing great so far, waiting for my ID bands to arrive, I knew I was having all blues and managed last year tell the difference between three no problem -i havent got a hope in hell this year year with six ! Mum not keen on me weighing them so I do it as quickly as possible and have only managed to quickly sex 4 which are all boys which doesnt help  Am waiting to pounce on the postman !

And thanks for asking Collimeries, they are all feeding well


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

wicket said:


> Jammy dodgers are my favourite, I hide them from they kids they are MINE !!
> 
> Mum and kitties doing great so far, waiting for my ID bands to arrive, I knew I was having all blues and managed last year tell the difference between three no problem -i havent got a hope in hell this year year with six ! Mum not keen on me weighing them so I do it as quickly as possible and have only managed to quickly sex 4 which are all boys which doesnt help  Am waiting to pounce on the postman !
> 
> And thanks for asking Collimeries, they are all feeding well


shame you arnt closer iv got tons..feel free to come collect if you wish but I have a feeling its a lil too far.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> shame you arnt closer iv got tons..feel free to come collect if you wish but I have a feeling its a lil too far.


Its never too far for a jammy dodger .. as for tons I'm in the car !


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

wicket said:


> Its never too far for a jammy dodger .. as for tons I'm in the car !


lol I meant the id bands


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> lol I meant the id bands


hahaha silly me !:biggrin5:


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

All well ... Cannot believe the improvement in 4 hours.. Gone from red to pink ... Yay 

Right sex change fairy had been

Girl or boy... Sorry not the best of pics 

Wiggle bum,


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

wicket said:


> Its never too far for a jammy dodger .. as for tons I'm in the car !


if you had the last jammys on earth, i would travel the earth to get them... lol


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Cosmills said:


> All well ... Cannot believe the improvement in 4 hours.. Gone from red to pink ... Yay
> 
> Right sex change fairy had been
> 
> ...


I've had the sex change fairy here 24/7 recently it seems (I'm thinking of charging rent) so I'm not even going to attempt to guess on that fuzzy photo (go and take a better one! *she demands*) and have a go at sexing this one.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

spid said:


> I've had the sex change fairy here 24/7 recently it seems (I'm thinking of charging rent) so I'm not even going to attempt to guess on that fuzzy photo (go and take a better one! *she demands*) and have a go at sexing this one.


see i would say girl for that one... i have tried to get a better pic... mum on, I am the Protector Mode lol so until OH come home from work its a no go lol


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Cosmills said:


> see i would say girl for that one... i have tried to get a better pic... mum on, I am the Protector Mode lol so until OH come home from work its a no go lol


I have to shut Bombs in the run for 5 mins otherwise she takes them all back.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I have given up trying to sex tinies - I get it wrong half the time  So long as I know by the time I come to register them I'm happy


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Glad Rosie was a good girl.

Can somebody please clear up a silly question for me, now my vet says warm flannel but ive read here cold, which is it to be?


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

i have given up!!!!!! but looking at them today 4 girls 1 boy has turn into 2 girls 3 boys.... Magic ! lol

Pics are impossible at the min.. be easier in a few weeks

and like you say before reg


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Glad Rosie was a good girl.
> 
> Can somebody please clear up a silly question for me, now my vet says warm flannel but ive read here cold, which is it to be?


warm to express off the infected gland, cold to cool so it cannot be expressed, think it deopends on how far gone the mastitis is

Rosie's is not advanced, no infected milk coming from them, plus the kits are not using them and dont wish to use them, so by cooling the gland down, reduces the heat and therefore dries milk up quicker.. seems to make sense to me..


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

spid said:


> I have to shut Bombs in the run for 5 mins otherwise she takes them all back.


Ok... another Question

Rosie is lock in her room with the kits, She wanted to come down with me, At wot point do you think its acceptable for her not to be in the same room as them all day , i dont mean all the time ... I have saffy ruinning about so i would have to keep her away, as she would be upstair and in with the kits... Would like to give her some free roam time at some point


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Cosmills said:


> Ok... another Question
> 
> Rosie is lock in her room with the kits, She wanted to come down with me, At wot point do you think its acceptable for her not to be in the same room as them all day , i dont mean all the time ... I have saffy ruinning about so i would have to keep her away, as she would be upstair and in with the kits... Would like to give her some free roam time at some point


Bomber was given free run of the house when they were 3 days old. But . . .I don't have a kitten room. SHe is shut in with them at night, she is brilliant and stays with them a lot and if she is wandering around she goes back as soon as they squeal and most importantly in a rented house - she destroys carpets if kept locked in.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

spid said:


> Bomber was given free run of the house when they were 3 days old. But . . .I don't have a kitten room. SHe is shut in with them at night, she is brilliant and stays with them a lot and if she is wandering around she goes back as soon as they squeal and most importantly in a rented house - she destroys carpets if kept locked in.


she is not with them 24/7 she goes in every hour and feeds and if they cry she is in like a shot ... not a stay at home mum lol... i will try her tomo for an hour and see wot she does... but will lock her in at night . thanks for the advice


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> All well ... Cannot believe the improvement in 4 hours.. Gone from red to pink ... Yay
> 
> Right sex change fairy had been
> 
> ...


rach I think yours looks boy and looks cp to me not a lilac that.

Spid your as got me baffled cause 1st pic looks girl then second looks boy


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> <snip>
> 
> Spid your as got me baffled cause 1st pic looks girl then second looks boy


That's the Sex Change Fairy for you!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> rach I think yours looks boy and looks cp to me not a lilac that.
> 
> Spid your as got me baffled cause 1st pic looks girl then second looks boy


really wish i could get a great pic of him... Tabby marking along his coat. the pic does not show the colour difference at all


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

best pic i can do


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Just been up to check her... No more RED Nipples Yay

But she now has Two with blood blister... Poor sod.. Anything i can put on them... just been keeping them clean with cooled boiled water


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Lilly has been to the vets today with the same thing.

I rang the vet last night as soon as I noticed her poor hard boobies. The vet who wasn't really concerned said I could take her in and she would charge me lots of money or I could wait until the morning as she would be fine.

To be honest I wasn't really impressed with the attitude. I explained that they were hard and sore and an odd shape, I had tried to express the milk but no joy there as they were solid.

The vet said 10 more hours wouldn't make much difference  I thought it needed treating urgently or I wouldn't have rang!

Any way I mentioned that I had antibiotics and anti inflammatorys (sp) from treatment from one of the other cats and would it be ok to giver her them.

They certainly helped until this morn when we say our regular vet who said we did the right thing in giving it to her.

Poor girl her boobies looked so sore at least shes already on the mend bless her.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

So far so good with Lola on the engorgement front. Every time she comes for a cuddle I have a quick feel!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

sharon_gurney said:


> Lilly has been to the vets today with the same thing.
> 
> I rang the vet last night as soon as I noticed her poor hard boobies. The vet who wasn't really concerned said I could take her in and she would charge me lots of money or I could wait until the morning as she would be fine.
> 
> ...


Well hope she feels better soon... I didnt realise until today that I also have the same meds in the kitty tin...

I got fob off last night... I don't like the vet that a spoke to anyway , the head vet is having a word, kick ass I say lol


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Keep a good eye on the blood blisters, they can burst and leave an open wound

I got my girl treated really fast and avoided that, but have a friend who's girl got to that blister and then wound stage, it looked really awful but cleared with stronger ab's


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> best pic i can do


looks like it will be a blue cp to me if female then blue tortie but that's what I see.

Could be with tabby too but you wouldn't tell for a few week.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> Keep a good eye on the blood blisters, they can burst and leave an open wound
> 
> I got my girl treated really fast and avoided that, but have a friend who's girl got to that blister and then wound stage, it looked really awful but cleared with stronger ab's


How did they treat it ..


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> How did they treat it ..


Aside from switching ab's, I'm not really sure. The blisters burst open and left an awful looking open wound, it had to be kept clean so the infection wasn't sealed in that's all I really know.

Hope Rosie is still doing well


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> Aside from switching ab's, I'm not really sure. The blisters burst open and left an awful looking open wound, it had to be kept clean so the infection wasn't sealed in that's all I really know.
> 
> Hope Rosie is still doing well


She is better than she was , back to pink nips ... Still not 100% her eating could be better, but it's been a hot day , and she does not do warm at the best of times ... So I keep offering , strong smelly things .. Sardines and fresh venison today .. I have let her out of her room today ... Currently laying on the cold floor .. Bless her


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

We went back to the vets today, just for a check up , one of her gland is still alittle inflamed but a lot better than Thursday , a couple more days of ABs and she should be back to normal 

She has been on kitten mode this afternoon , running around with Saffy ... It was lovely to see her playing ..


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Thats good news, pleased she is on the mend and feeling playful


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Poor Rosie .... Think we may have the start of mastitis Again .... One of her glands is sore and full , Not red or hard yet but she is in pain with it .. I have bathe her... She was not impress... Poor baby think she is just going to be one those girls who has problems with her boobies


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

oh no poor Rosie. it must be so painful for her and to have to go through again, poor girl


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Poor Rosie, hope she gets better soon, this is painful for her. xxx


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Poor Rosie, hope she gets better soon, this is painful for her. xxx


She is not herself that's for sure . She is normally a very placid girl .. Not tonight  Think we could be at the emergency vets in the morning ..


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh no, i hope not. have you tried warm and cold compress.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Oh no, i hope not. have you tried warm and cold compress.


Yeah am doing warm ones .. And hope it does the trick , it's different from her last one.. Think this is due to the nipple being used (kits seem to like this one)
It's not red yet but you can see its full soft and painful for her 
, kits are feeding from it .. I will see how she is in the morning ..


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Kittens are alittle rough on poor mums, hope Rosie is ok. xx


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor girl, hope she feels better soon

I have heard once they've had it they're more prone to getting it again, not sure if that's future litters or in the same run as the first case


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> Poor girl, hope she feels better soon
> 
> I have heard once they've had it they're more prone to getting it again, not sure if that's future litters or in the same run as the first case


Yeah I think next year I will get her on ABs prior to giving birth ... She was sick in the night ... Seems fine this morning Eaten, fed kits and running around with saffy ... Gland seems better this morning I can bathe her without getting injured .. Not red or hot .. Alittle swollen .. So do think there is any need for emergency vets day ... Will keep a close eye on her today tho


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Sounds like she's doing ok, she may need another round of antibiotics come monday just to knock it out her system properly. And maybe a different ab to last time.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> Sounds like she's doing ok, she may need another round of antibiotics come monday just to knock it out her system properly. And maybe a different ab to last time.


Am going to ring them to see if they will give me some for her .. Always handy to have in ... If not I will pop her in tomo


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Poor Rosie hope she feels better soon x


----------

